# Seniors over 40 mma division



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Is this a dumb idea? 

You got Couture, who really has no chance at a regular title but may well rule the over 40s. Liddell returns. 

they have one for golf. why not??

Look how successful the return of the pony cars has been (retro mustang, challenger, camero). This will be similar. I could think of some dream matches. Frank Shamrock vs. Liddell. I'm sure the predator will make a comeback. Maybe Rixon Gracie will show up. Who am I missing? Coleman would be game.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't think it would be nearly appealing enough to even give a considerable thought, not to mention it's just way too dangerous to throw in guys who should be retired into competition.

You really want to see Chuck unconscious again? He'll be lucky if he isn't punchy in a few years as it is, I'm sure he doesn't need anymore cranial abuse.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I don't think it would be nearly appealing enough to even give a considerable thought, not to mention it's just way too dangerous to throw in guys who should be retired into competition.
> 
> You really want to see Chuck unconscious again? He'll be lucky if he isn't punchy in a few years as it is, I'm sure he doesn't need anymore cranial abuse.


Maybe you're right. However, isn't it safer for chuck keeping him away from the younger explosive fighters? I mean Rua was what, 10 years younger? Evans and Rampage too? I just can't see Coleman knocking him out cold.

And wouldn't there be some dream matches you'd be interested in? 

And you know you could have special physical checkups and requirements, releases from their doctors, etc.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

real dumb.

-small talent pool
-promoting fighters that are past their prime to really end up "KOd" out of the sport
-it is just a goofy thing to do. an over 40 division? really?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Calminian said:


> And wouldn't there be some dream matches you'd be interested in?


So your dream matchups include 2 guys who are way over the hill? Ummm...ok.

Who is to say these fighters would want to subject themselves to this goofy division? You really think Frank Shamrock would want to come back to compete in a senior division? You really want to see Coleman fight period? 

Goofy idea and I don't see the appeal.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Guys like Couture won't be interested. They want to challenge themselves and fight the best.

Senior leagues belong in golf and that is about it.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

dont count couture out of getting a title. i bet if he beats machida he gets a shot at the winner of bones vs shogun. not saying hes going to win but everybody has a chance.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

"Dumb idea" is an understatement. 

Too many things wrong with this to list.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's an idea I've thought of for a very long time and I'm sure others have as well.

- Ken 
- Coleman
- Couture
- Chuck
- Maurice Smith

Unlike b-ball, golf, or tennis, there's inherit risks. The insurance would be too high. Problem is they're injury prone and some can not take any more hits. I can honestly say that if Chuck took one more blast to the head that he would get brain damage. 

Therefore due to health reasons I don't think it'll work. *BUT what they can do is exhibition matches. That would be definitely be koo.*


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Get Tank back...... vs Keith Hackney or maybe Bas

Some 40+ guys are still relevant though (Dan Henderson) or semi relavent (Matt Lindland at a push)

In general, this is a bad idea


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Its not golf and the standard of fighting would be terrible plus who would care. 

The only division that needs to be added is a cruiser weight to bridge the gap between 205 to 265.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

pipe said:


> Get Tank back...... vs Keith Hackney or maybe Bas
> 
> Some 40+ guys are still relevant though (Dan Henderson) or semi relavent (Matt Lindland at a push)
> 
> In general, this is a bad idea


Ah, I forgot Henderson just turned 40. Him and couture would be forces in the new league. 

But let's face it, neither will ever make another title run. And yet their still interesting fighters.

Now as far as Liddell, perhaps some fighters should never fight again. Not really an age thing, just a chin thing. But Coleman, Henderson, Couture, these guys are still in fighting form. At their age that is phenomenal. There should be an avenue to keep things going.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

what an absurd idea. Unlike anything else that features something like this, none of those are contact sports. You really want to compare gold to getting your face punched in?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

It would be a disgrace to someone like Couture who has made his career fighting past his prime and against young explosive fighters. The whole point was to show that he could indeed compete with them.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> what an absurd idea. Unlike anything else that features something like this, none of those are contact sports. You really want to compare gold to getting your face punched in?


Also, where is the appeal?

Who the hell wants to watch these guys fight? Why would they want to keep fighting in a senior division? You would be hard pressed to even find 4 decent guys who would actually want to do this.

So you have a division of Chuck, Randy, Coleman, and whoever else. They fight eachother once and then what? Randy Couture your new 40+ year old division winner!

It is called retirement. It happens to everyone. 

The dumbest thing I have ever heard.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> It would be a disgrace to someone like Couture who has made his career fighting past his prime and against young explosive fighters. The whole point was to show that he could indeed compete with them.


Okay, so hypothetically if I were running this league, first off, there would be no compulsion for anyone to compete in it. If a fighter could compete with younger fighters then he would stay in the UFC. If Couture beats Machida, then of course he'd stay in the best league in the world. But what if Machida delivers a one sided beating? 

If a fighter can't hang with the young lions, and he wants to keep fighting, why not an over 40 league? Why force him to Stikeforce or some other second rate promotion? To me this would be very dignified.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Legeneds of MMA would be a bad ass video game. 

Real life though, none-so-much.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Well I think it's official. Everyone thinks the idea sucks.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

i can understand why the OP would want this...i mean...its sad to see these old fighters, actual legends, fighting in the minor leagues just because they cant seem to hang it up

ken, coleman etc are legends and its sad to see them fight nobodies but its not our fault they cant call it quits, they should retire, and this isnt healthy

its like wrestling, there are many wrestlers that are waaaayy too old to be wrestling, but still do in the minor leagues, should WWE have made a senior division? no...if you reached the age to call it quits you have to be man enough to do that, or be a freak like randy...thats the sad reality

these guys need to realize they can still help the sport, they can do many things for us MMA fans, i would love to read these legends opinions on fights, they could host MMA shows a la bass rutten...hes awesome on inside mma...they could be doing more useful things than putting their body on the line like this and a senior division would just be justifying this mistake


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

This is a great idea maybe they can get the AARP to sponsor it.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

vilify said:


> This is a great idea maybe they can get the AARP to sponsor it.


Those socialist? Hell no! They should get AMAC!


----------



## hugbees (Aug 8, 2010)

And then they'll name it the no ratings, no point division.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Calminian said:


> If a fighter can't hang with the young lions, and he wants to keep fighting, why not an over 40 league? Why force him to Stikeforce or some other second rate promotion? To me this would be very dignified.


So you are saying if a guy liek Couture ever went to SF and was a top 5 LHW there...that would be more of a slap in the face than ruling a division where a guy liek Coleman is competing? 

Randy has already said he is pretty close to hanging them up. Let these guys retire. Seems liek you just can't handle the fact that these past legends are to the point where they shouldn't be fighting. Only you want to see Coleman and Chuck continue to fight. Dana White doesn't, I bet their families don't, even their biggest fans don't.

Let it go dude.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So you are saying if a guy liek Couture ever went to SF and was a top 5 LHW there...


If Couture was a top 5 LHW in the world, he would belong in the UFC. SF is the minor leagues. 

And I'm all for letting guys hang em up that want to hang em up. This would be for guys that don't want to hang them up and keep competing.

I do triathlons which is a very rigorous endurance sport. There are athletes competing in every age group, and these compete against each other. I think it's a good idea. Obviously no one would be forced into competing. That would be silly. I personally would love watching some of the old legends come back against one another, but of course only if they want to. But I don't consider 40 too old for intense sports. Nor do I like the idea of 40 year olds fighting guys in the 20s. It's too dangerous.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Seniors over 40? NO WAY.
If you want to talk about seniors under 41, thats a whole diffrent ball game:confused05:

A senior at 40, come on guy, Making me feel old.
Lunch at Lubys!!!!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

dude they already have something better than this:

bumfights.com

this one guy stabbed another guy in the face with a broken beer bottle for half of a hot pretzel... there wasnt even cheese on the thing!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Calminian said:


> If Couture was a top 5 LHW in the world, he would belong in the UFC. SF is the minor leagues.


What I am saying is you think SF is more minor league than a 40+ year old division would be? If so, that is pretty crazy.

What is the point in competing when you are facing guys like Coleman or Chuck....guys that are not even ranked in the top 25 at their weight? What does it prove? That one guys is less over the hill than another?

Why would you even be interested in one of those fights?


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Not sure if I would watch, the sport has changed so much, the margin is so slim now, after 35-40 you just don’t recover as well, your speed and reflexes diminish, and worst of all you can’t train as hard and are susceptible to injuries (I know I’m a 46 year old engineer that trains MT and BJJ).

Even though your skill level and experience increase as you get older and you can easily maintain your strength, this sport isn’t forgiving at all.
They say “experience and treachery will overcome youth and ambition’ but not in MMA.
There are only a hand full of fighters over 40 who are still competitive.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ESPADA9 said:


> .....There are only a hand full of fighters over 40 who are still competitive.


yes! against younger fighters.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Calminian said:


> yes! against younger fighters.


So why don't they have 40 and over basketball or football organizations? Because no one cares...and there isn't enough fighters/players to compete. 

This division would seriously have like 5 fighters in it. 

I think you just like seeing names fight. If someone has a big name then you get excited. There is nothing compelling about a Chuck Liddell vs. Mark Coleman fight right now. You are perhaps the only person that would get excited for it.

At some point fighters aren't the same. Let it go.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So why don't they have 40 and over basketball or football organizations? Because no one cares...and there isn't enough fighters/players to compete.
> 
> This division would seriously have like 5 fighters in it.
> 
> ...


Let go of what? We're just talking about it. I'm not out there starting the league. I'll let herschel walker invest his money. Maybe you mean stop talking about. Well, you first!

You keep speculating that I want to see certain names. Not the case. I just like to see people competing. Let's have women's mma, let's have over 40, lets have midgets! (kidding, relax) 

All I'm saying is, I would watch, not based on names per se, but style matchups which the names represent. I'd love to see Herschel vs. Shamrock. I just would. What can I say?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Calminian said:


> I'd love to see Herschel vs. Shamrock. I just would. What can I say?


Oh you are not alone. Plenty of other guys like to watch freak shows as well. I think with how Kimbo and Toney went, Dana White has done enough freak shows.

Ken Shamrock has won 2 fights in the last 6 years. Why would he deserve to be in a UFC event, and have a chance at a title of some wack division, while taking space away from up and coming fighters?

I'm just saying let go of the past. These fighters were great in their time. My favorite fighter is Chuck Liddell. But I have been over wanting to see him fight for a while now. And I wouldn't enjoy watching him in some modified league with a bunch of geezers. It doesn't prove anything. There would be about 5 total fighters in the division.

Most guys would rather retire than become a joke of the sport. And I am sure most guys would rather go fight for other promotions before they would want to subject themselves to be in a over the hill division. Ken Shamrock can't even compete in the minor leagues of the world now.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Oh you are not alone. Plenty of other guys like to watch freak shows as well. I think with how Kimbo and Toney went, Dana White has done enough freak shows.
> 
> Ken Shamrock has won 2 fights in the last 6 years. Why would he deserve to be in a UFC event, and have a chance at a title of some wack division, while taking space away from up and coming fighters?....


Why not? If Ken Shamrock could beat every 40+ year old on the planet, why not let him? Now frankly, I think herschel would take him provided he can escape a leg lock. And of course Couture and Henderson would blast them into tomorrow. 

But yeah, I would enjoy it. Even though they're not the best fighters in the world. They would be the best over 40 though (those who make the league). I like women's mma as well, even though they are not as good as the men. 

Are you telling me there's not a single matchup you'd be interested in seeing?

Oh and why would you think over 40 fighters would be jokes? Far from it. Keeping the body fit for that long is no joke at all. I admire athletes that have longevity and can compete in their latter years.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Calminian said:


> Are you telling me there's not a single matchup you'd be interested in seeing?
> 
> Oh and why would you think over 40 fighters would be jokes? Far from it. Keeping the body fit for that long is no joke at all. I admire athletes that have longevity and can compete in their latter years.


No there is not. Hendo isn't in the UFC. Who does that leave? I don't care about Ken Shamrock. He can't beat cans outside of the UFC, I don't want to see him on an UFC card.

Yea I respect longevity. Randy has fought half his career in his 40s. I respect that. He has done it against 20 some year olds. There gets a point where they just breakdown. For their safety they should retire when that time comes. We saw Coleman-Randy...and it was a joke.

I am not interested in a division of guys that can't compete anymore. But then again I don't get excited for freak shows. Some people do. I don't find any enjoyment in watching Ken Shamrock get his ass kicked. I have seen enough for Coleman, he doesn't look healthy at 205. I have seen enough Chuck getting KO'd.

I am looking forward to Randy trying to defy the odds 1 more time vs. Machida. 

Like I said before. Many of these guys would decline fighting in this division as they have pride of their own. Over the hill fighters have no place in the UFC. Just as they have no place in the NFL, NBA, or MLB. When it is your time it is your time. 

If Dana White wanted to keep these guys fighting he would just match them up with one another. Not create some 5 man division that proves nothing.

So what when they turn 50? 50 and over league? Makes no sense.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> No there is not. Hendo isn't in the UFC. Who does that leave? I don't care about Ken Shamrock. He can't beat cans outside of the UFC, I don't want to see him on an UFC card.


UFC card?? Er, I don't think you're following. When did I even mention the UFC? 

Honestly, I think you may have misunderstood the entire thread. You've kinda lost me.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Calminian said:


> UFC card?? Er, I don't think you're following. When did I even mention the UFC?
> 
> Honestly, I think you may have misunderstood the entire thread. You've kinda lost me.


Well. 

Considering we are in the UFC section...wouldn't ya think ya might be talking about the UFC?

Either way...I say no. So who is going to host this division then and pay these fighters?


----------

